# My Display Room



## from_beyond (Nov 9, 2001)

Well, we're listing our house this week & making an offer on another so I figured I better snap some shots & get'em posted B4 I pack it all up.

http://groups.msn.com/TobysBrain/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&photoID=48

There are 10 pics in the sequence so please hit the *next* button. Thanks for looking & any advise on packing build-ups would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kitbasher (Sep 21, 1999)

Super nice collection. I have moved my collection from California, to Georgia, Germany, northern Virginia and Las Vegas. In each of those places, I moved at least 3 times, I have always used a simple combination of newspaper for reinforcement to reduce movement and paper towels for protection of the model itself. Mostly protects the finish from the rough newspaper. As a final touch, to avoid overpacking at the top, use some bubble wrap. Another important tip. Mark those boxes as "Models - Very Fragile" and keep them seperated from heavier boxes that may get stacked on top of them.

Have a nice move!

Joe =/\=


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice stuff!
Thanks for sharing the photos.
Dave


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Toby, My advice is DO NOT USE PACKING PEANUTS!!!
I did and the heat made the peanuts stick to my models and leave a mark. Not easy to get off of some finishes. 

If you were moving to Jersey I would drive out and help ya move 

Good luck with all this.
Travis


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Awesome builds and collection BTW.

T.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

A great collection!Also love the autographed photos on the wall.Kinda looks like my wall in the living room.I noticed a wolfman cane to the side,is that the one Diceman put out and how did ya fix it up,(what kinda paint,primer and cane stick did ya use??)


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

What an AWESOME job on a great collection!! Thanks for sharing the pics! Good luck on the move and be sure to post pics of your collections new home!!

Wayne


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Man, there must be something in the water...so much moving going on. My mother moved, my son just moved, my sister and her family just bought a house and are moving, and now my wife has the bug. Of course that means getting the 'ol house ready to sell. Which means packing up my model room and putting it all in storage to show the house. Boxes and boxes put in my brother-in-law's basement. Sigh...I miss my models. It's been three weeks, I think I'm going through plastic withdrawl. Is there a 12 step program for resinheads? Anyway, good luck with the move and setting up the new shop. Now if only we can find a house...

Rogue


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

super fantabulous stuff there FB !!! . some real rarities too .
on moving BU's one tip i have is to put the model in a box and secure it in there with whatever packing material then put that box in a bigger box with newspaper or peanuts ( the foam kind ...)around it . gives 'em a little more protection . 
well worth a little extra time considering the time and effort you put in on those beautiful kits .
good luck on the move .
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great Stuff!


----------



## from_beyond (Nov 9, 2001)

Many thanks guys for the Kong-pliments & packing tips. Someone beat us to the house we were gonna make an offer on last night.. Still moving, just now we dont know where to yet. .



HARRY said:


> I noticed a wolfman cane to the side,is that the one Diceman put out and how did ya fix it up,(what kinda paint,primer and cane stick did ya use??)


 Hi Harry, I used that chrome-in-a-can stuff from the craft store on the Wolf Man cane handel. No primer needed, just a little clean-up. I searched Goodwill & thrift shops for a cane to use but couldnt find anything & wound up putting a stain on a dowel rod. I also carved a tip into the other end & shot it with the chrome spray.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

What an AWESOME model collection!!! I have to display mine in my closet  
Best of luck moving!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice! And not a trek ship in sight! (hope none are hidden in the closet)


----------



## from_beyond (Nov 9, 2001)

^  Actually, Ive done some Trek stuff. My mother-in-law is a 70 year old Trekker who enjoys getting a built-up for Christmas & birthdays.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

*funny water?*



RogueJ said:


> Man, there must be something in the water...so much moving going on. Rogue


 It's not in the water..... it's in the Whitehouse.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

pagni said:


> It's not in the water..... it's in the Whitehouse.


I don't know if it's a bad thing that everyone is moving... The interest rates are steady and the price for a house has gone up considerably. People can make a nice profit on their house and use that equity to purchase a nicer, bigger or better house. I personally can get double what I paid for my house(I only bought 4 years ago) in today's market and I'm thinking about selling... If people are selling then that means people are buying(signs of a lively economy) ... Hmmmm, so calm down mister chickenhawk, the sky hasn't started falling.

Travis


P.S. Sorry Toby for the small political diversion... Carry on.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

was the humour too subtle ?


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

sarcastic has trouble coming through in typing...


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

lol!
You just have to hit the sarcasm key. It's over there... just slightly up from the "Tab" key.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Hey, I just miss my model room. It's all packed up and ready to move. Now I just need some place to move it to. Still looking.

Rogue


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Just think tho, when you find a place, opening all those boxes will be like Christmas !


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Hopefully Christmas in July...er maybe August.


----------

